# A great solution for squeaking watch bands



## adg44

So my Oris ProDiver had a slight squeak from the watch band, and I found it rather annoying. After rinsing the watch band in water to try and remove any leftover material that could have been causing the links to squeak, I still had a slight squeak. Seeing that this is something you wear on your body and next to your clothes, you don't want something that will drip and leak. And wet lubricants pick up dirt and dust, so that's not good either.

I use a dry lubricant on my folding knives, and I thought this would be exactly what was needed for the watch band. I use the following:

Sentry Solutions: Tuf-Glideâ„¢ 1/2 oz. Precision Applicator










It has a precision applicator for getting in the pivot on folding knives, so this works perfectly for getting in between links. What I did was I applied a tiny drop to the affected areas on the band from the back side, then worked it in by moving the links back and forth, and then rinsed the band with water. Not only are all the squeaks gone, but the links move amazingly well.

Just thought I'd share.

- Anthony


----------



## TTL

I second the recommendation for Tuf-Glide! I've also used it for years on my folding knives and have successfully used it on a couple of watch bracelets.


----------



## inkonx

This is a great tip. I'm not into knives at all so I would have never made the connection if I hadn't seen your thread. Thanks.


----------



## You

Funny, just a few days ago I was thinking about asking how people deal with sticky links but never got around to it. Now this shows up!


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I thought the solution was going to be "Leather."


----------



## Toothbras

Historically any of my bracelets that were squeaking would eventually stop after wearing them for awhile, though this sounds like a more precise solution


----------



## FMB42

Thanks for the tip adg44! Don't have any squeaky bands at the moment, but I do have some folders that I'll use it on.


----------



## adg44

You said:


> Funny, just a few days ago I was thinking about asking how people deal with sticky links but never got around to it. Now this shows up!


Yup, this will make them move so smoothly, you'll think it is a new bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Also powdered graphite mixed 50-50 with rubbing alcohol in a spray dispenser works excellent as well. 

The liquid alcohol distributes the graphite into the links for lubrication, but when it dries and evaporates the graphite remains, with no residue.


----------



## adg44

To update this thread... it has been about 10 months and now I just finally got some squeaking to return. This is after multiple times getting it completely wet, so it lasted a long time. I will reapply and should be good to go. 

Even after all of this time, the squeaking that returned was nothing in comparison to what it once was.


----------



## craig00

Great tip would have never figured it out on my own....thanks for the tip very helpful.


----------



## charleswtch

Nokie said:


> Also powdered graphite mixed 50-50 with rubbing alcohol in a spray dispenser works excellent as well.
> 
> The liquid alcohol distributes the graphite into the links for lubrication, but when it dries and evaporates the graphite remains, with no residue.


Thank you for the additional information. Very helpful.


----------



## john freddrick

Great tip, it is quite easy to walk through


----------



## santinon

Thanks for the tip


----------

